# Camping on the shore at Strawberry?



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am wanting to take a trip down to Strawberry to camp and to try my luck catching crawdads. I have never been there before and I am wondering if there are places that I can camp with a tent along the shore? I prefer to camp away from the established campsites where there is a lot of people so I can let my kids run around and be as loud as they want. It would also be great for the kids to be able to catch crawdads from camp. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Everywhere I've fished at Strawberry is posted as day use only. I think camping is limited to developed campgrounds there, but I'm not 100% sure. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Years ago we could park and camp on the shore, but I think they have changed that. last I heard you cant park on the shore anymore. ,don't know about camping.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Not trying to be rude here, but you need to call the US Forest Service office that controls Strawberry and ask them for the official answer.
8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are always people camping in the bays or off in the narrows. I'd say camp in the narrows where its pretty... but I dont have any idea if how the crawfish are there.

You have a boat?


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Id just suggest camping at the Aspen Grove Campground at Strawberry. The reservoir is within walking distance (maybe 1/4 mile) and then you can camp legally.

This is where I like to take the scouts to catch crawdads and they always have fun picking them up off the shoreline in the dark hours when they crawl up on shore.


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I talked with the forest service office and they said that the narrows are the only place where camping is allowed and it is only accessible with a boat. I do have a canoe but I don't think I am up for hauling all of the gear and family in a canoe. I may just have to try one of the campgrounds. Thanks again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nathans8 said:


> Thanks everyone! I talked with the forest service office and they said that the narrows are the only place where camping is allowed and it is only accessible with a boat. I do have a canoe but I don't think I am up for hauling all of the gear and family in a canoe. I may just have to try one of the campgrounds. Thanks again.


Depending on how much gear you are hauling in, there is a nice trail from Aspen Cove that runs through the narrows on the south side. Its a very pretty trail that is a fairly easy walk... you could backpack in. You'd probably want to be a couple miles from Aspen Cove though before you setup camp.

Or rent one of Strawberry Bay's beater boats and ride into the narrows.

-DallanC


----------

